# Reviving Stale Bread



## BreezyCooking (Jun 1, 2010)

Have 1/2 of what was a nice freshly-made baguette leftover from Sunday & would like to turn it into some garlic bread to accompany tonight's "Spinach Linguini with White Seafood Sauce".  It's not rock-hard yet, but is definitely, shall we say, a bit overly "crusty"?

I seem to recall something about wrapping it in foil with a light sprinkling of water before baking in the oven for a few minutes, but am not sure.

Any hints/ideas?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats it Breezy, I spray mine with a fine mist of water, wrap in foil put in oven and fresh bread again... Remarkable...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2010)

I dampen enough paper towels to wrap the bread and microwave it for a short time - 15-30 seconds depending on size.  This is how I defrost frozen bread too.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2010)

I wrapped mine in damp paper towels once for the micro.  The paper stuck to the bread.  Now I do it like Mimi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2010)

My DH loves his zapper, me all it does for me is give me hockey pucks...So  stale breads get a rub down with warm water then are wrapped in foil and put in the oven til warm and crusty.
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jun 1, 2010)

I use variations on every version mentioned!  You do have to be careful with nuking, though, if you do it for too long you will get rubber.  Another favorite method is to slice, then rub the slices with a clove of garlic and toast under the broiler.  This is a good way to start bruschetta.  Also, cut horizontally, brush with garlic & butter or olive oil, and sprinkle with a touch of grated parm, asiago, or romano.  Under the broiler until sizzling.


----------



## philso (Jun 3, 2010)

and if it's too old to revive, don't forget that they can be made into rusks.

slice thinly, brush 1 side with simple syrup, and dry in a very slow oven.

simple syrup can be flavored with cinnamon, vanilla, etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!  I used a few spritzes of water from the (clean!) spray bottle I use to spritz my Cockatoo & my orchids, wrapped in foil, leaving a bit of space for steam, & baked for 10 minutes @ 350, then switched down to "low" (170) until we were ready to eat.  Crust was crisp, but interior was chewy soft - just like I wanted.  

Again - thanks!


----------

